# Bayless a "know it all"?



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/10/whos_hot_whos_not_a_preseason.html

I had noticed in the two home pre-season games I've been to Bayless looks a little stand offish on the court, but I took it as focus. J Quick seems to see it a different way...



> But the worst part for me about Bayless is it appears he has a little Martell-as-a-rookie syndrome. The common person will recognize that as a know-it-all. I've seen teammates approach him out of frustration during a game, only to have Bayless look the other way as if he already knows and understands what they are saying. Either that or he doesn't feel like he is ever at fault


I think competitive spirit and focus can sometimes be seen in a different light. Martell might have been a know-it-all, but Bayless seems like a different cat to me. Martell was imature as a rookie, while Jayred seems matured beyond his years. I think Bayless is ultra competitive and gets frustrated with himself when he's made a mistake. Maybe sometimes the vets take it as disrespect to them?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, seems like I remember a outburst by him was just him being mad at himself.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I watched him at Arizona, and I keep thinking to myself will he be happy with a limited role on this loaded Blazers squad. The guy thinks he is a star, and might not get the opportunity to play like one on this team.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

jwhoops11 said:


> Martell was imature as a rookie, while *Jayred seems matured beyond his years.*


Uh, no. When you're disrespectful and arrogant, it means you're "immature beyond your years."


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

Certainly is a fine line between competitiveness and arrogance. Perhaps they go hand in hand. Bayless seems like a winner so I hope he can find a happy medium with his teamattes and with himself.


----------



## keebs3 (Feb 19, 2004)

This is something I noticed during the second preseason game. Rudy came up to Bayless after a turnover and put his hand on his shoulder saying something to him. Bayless just turned and gave him the cold shoulder. 

I was a little worried but I'm hoping its just because he wants to win and has a lot of pride...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well one quick toss into the cold tan by the vets will solve that


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Uh, no. When you're disrespectful and arrogant, it means you're "immature beyond your years."


??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

From a SI Season Preview:



> 1. Bayless facing lofty expectations. There's an impatience in Portland, seeded by Oden's injury last season, to get on with this renewed love affair between the city's fans and the NBA franchise. The thing is, Bayless is a rookie, just 20, and while he might settle in as the Blazers' point guard for another dozen years, he still has to endure his first NBA season. It's not as if this club doesn't have options at the position, it's just that the Arizona product likely will require a certain amount of on-the-job training *that might be out of sync for a spell with the Blazers' bandwagon*.


I think that should add Portland's media or be included in the bandwagon. Seems like Jason likes to pick on players at times and I wonder Bayless will be his target. Then again he might be right.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

jwhoops11 said:


> Certainly is a fine line between competitiveness and arrogance.


Nonsense. Roy, Aldridge, and Oden are all very competitive, but I wouldn't say any of them are arrogant.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I just listened to JQ's chat and he admitted he might have been wrong about Bayless. That as I said and others he might have been just down on himself and not tuning others out. He said Roy said he listens to him and understands what his mistakes are when he points them out.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I've warned of this


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a bit funny how Quick can make a lot of people turn on a player by whatever he writes in an article. Outlaw is pretty much doomed to being the scapegoat because of that one article. Jack was the guy last year. I wonder if Bayless will join that group now.

Oh and just a note, Quick mentioned he was most likely wrong about what he said about Bayless in the chat (about ignoring and turning away). 

Quick changes his mind on everything. Just a month ago, he promised Oden would be even much better than expectations before surgery. Next article: Oden underwhelming, expecting '11 pts'. And apparently Quick promises some negative/'realistic' article on Oden tommorow.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

If a post isn't about the subject of the thread I'm going to delete it. There are a couple threads in OT anyone can post to if they want to make any suggestions about this forum. Anyone can always pm me too.

Thanks!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

What was Martell like in his rookie year, or wat specifically did he do? I havn't heard..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> What was Martell like in his rookie year, or wat specifically did he do? I havn't heard..


He didn't really listen to the coaches. Thought he knew everything he needed to know. At least that is what has been reported.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I think that is just Quick talking out of his butt, making things up once again. I talked to Kerry Eggers of the Tribune last year and asked him what he thought of Quick's article on Martell being aloof and surly after he'd finished his second season, and Kerry told me he didn't see that at all, and that he felt Quick was reading way to much into his body language. He said more than anything Martell just looked down, a little dejected as he had expected to continue his great performances over from the end of his rookie year, and didn't really live up to his own expectations, but said he never seemed to criticize the coaches or other players, only himself. Maybe a little bit too much.

I share all that on Martell because Quick made a big deal of it and represented it like he had some facts that Martell was being an *** to everyone, when in reality it was just his opinion from afar.

I think the same is true for Bayless. He looks intense, and pissed all the time, therefore Quick says he's pissed because it gets people to read what he writes by creating controversy.

I so strongly dislike Quick and Canzano.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

^Agreed completely, I dislike him as well. He passes off his opinion on things as facts, and often twists things around. Very annoying.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Seems like I read a Barrett blog that said the reason Webster improved so much last season was that he started listening to the coaches more. Not saying he was that bad before, but I don't think it was only Quick. Probably he wasn't near to the degree Quick was saying.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting. I wouldn't know anything about him not listening to people, but when he is on the floor he looks pretty much fine and he is moving the ball.

I think his reputation pre-ceeds him (summer league mainly) and people are just looking too hard for it.

I do agree that a little humility will take him a long way. He seems to REALYL respect Aldridge and Roy though, the leaders, and will listen to them intently. Maybe people need to earn his respect, idk. But if there is a problem reported that he isn't gettin' along w/ teammates and coaches, i think this needs to be looked at.

I like Bayless a lot, and think he will eventually be a great starter and make the best backcourt in the league w/ Brandon Roy, but i love my blazers much more than one player. We will see... i haven't been dissapointed w/ him so far though..

Best summer league player in the league.
averaging 10.3ppg, 3apg, and 3rpg in the pre-season, which is great, imo. Outplaying many 1st rounder (lots picked in front of him also) like we thought he should. He has a lot to learn though... but he will be ok. Some tough love will be good for him, since he is a hard worker. This guy's potential is definitely all-star level.


----------

